# Assistance in getting a Macbook (Pro)



## MattyDJ (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok heres the story.
I'm 14 (15 in february) i used to have an amd pc which i would use for my needs concerning coursework. A few days ago my grandparents came to my house to look after my brother while my mum went to work (single mum). I had my computer tower downstairs as it was continuously overheating and crashing, Which is not useful to happen half way through an essay. I left it while i went to get a drink or somthing thats not the point while i was away my grand dad managed to knock the tower off the table where it was situated and onto the floor bellow. It was completely obliterated. I can not make any use of it anymore. Several parts have snapped off the motherboard etc. I can NOT ask 2 grandparents who are retired and in their pensions to repay me the money my £500 computer was worth and i do not want to ask my mum for the money as our family has enough trouble with money as it is. I require a new computer so i can continue with my gcse's as i am doing a double award in ICT (DIDA and other things) and Engineering. Both of which require me to work at home on a computer. Some of the things i am doing include making graphics and animations and short movies which cannot be done without the aid of a computer. I have tried many ways to find a part time job to earn money but 
1. In the neighborhood i live in you don't go knocking on doors asking to mow lawns, wash cars etc.
2. No paper rounds.

I have run out of ideas on how to afford a £1000 or so laptop when i only have £70 at the moment  Any assistance or recommendations most appreciated.


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 31, 2006)

Where do you live? Is there maybe some sort of cafe where you could help out at?


----------



## MattyDJ (Dec 31, 2006)

I live in Norwich UK where it is illegal to work until the age of 16 or maybe older i am unsure on the laws but i know i would be breaking the law to get a job part time in a cafe or behind the counter or stocking shelves etc.


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 31, 2006)

Then I don't know what you could do...


----------



## MattyDJ (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok thank you for trying anyway


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Dec 31, 2006)

HP and dell, acer etc offer basic laptops for less than £400, and around the next few days will be a lot cheaper than that, with January sales.  most have 100gb+ hard drives, and 1gb ram already, so they aren't bad.  if you were used to windows, it's not a bad idea


----------



## mw84 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi mate, if you can save up another few quid check out Ebay. I'm assuming your monitor is still ok? You only mentioned the tower, if it is then there are some older G4 power macs going for around £100. 

Granted they're not going to be the best of the best, but they're better than nothing right? Also check your old tower before your throw it out, some parts like the ram and harddrive may be salvageable.

If all else fails you could use libraries, most have computers these days.


----------



## bbloke (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi MattyDJ and welcome to the forums.  I was sorry to hear about what happened and can see you are in a bit of a predicament.  I don't know if the following are of help, but I thought I'd try to look into things a bit for you.  

A page at the Citizen's Advice Bureau has information about employment of young people (including under school-leaving age).  You may be able to get a Saturday job (eg. greengrocer's etc.), for instance (?).

While I cannot personally vouch for it, I know of others having been interested in "2nd Chance PCs," which sells second hand computers, including Macs.  They do sell Mac desktops and Mac laptops, and you'd be looking at fairly low prices, especially for the older Macs...  They do also sell new Macs but, for those, I'd be more inclined to use the online Apple Store directly.  If you still have a monitor and so on, you could perhaps buy a Mac mini.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## MattyDJ (Jan 4, 2007)

Ok guys all of your information has been very helpful thank you for all of your replies  Unfortunately there are no jobs for me at my age that i can do so i'm going to start saving money now by selling the parts that still work from my old pc and a few other things. (Mum has like 1000 old records she wants to sell) could be quite a while until i can get a mac desktop laptop or whatever. And to the people who suggested a desktop. Good idea but i require portability and carrying a mac mini to school and plugging it in good be a little bit of hassle  Thanks Anyway


----------



## Trip (Jan 4, 2007)

While we're at it... if anybody wants to help me pay rent so I can continue my college education, I'm accepting donations of ANY size currently ($1 to $100).


----------



## jyhm (Jan 5, 2007)

Hello MattyJ,

I don't know what your hardware requirements are but if you can afford the shipping you can have my Grape 333 mhz iMac for free.

I think it has a 40gig HD
384 mb RAM
CD-ROM
I live in the US.​


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 5, 2007)

now that ^^^ is an offer.  you can upgrade that to Panther, upgrade it it to 512mb ram, the 40gb hard drive is more than enough and if you really want to, i'm sure you could swap out the CD-ROM drive for even a superdrive.


----------



## jyhm (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm not sure if can swap the cd rom for a super because the cdrom is quite different than others for this model. Unless they have one at http://www.macsales.com

It has OS9 now but I used to run OSX on it. I'm pretty sure I kept the 40gig in there and didn't put back the 6gig. I can check if you want.

Not sure how much it weighs. Therefore I'm unsure how much it would cost to send to UK.


----------



## MattyDJ (Jan 21, 2007)

Ok you wanted me to keep you posted so heres the update.
I sold the damaged tower for repairs and a few other things to make some £££.
I checked ebay and bought the cheapest macbook i could find on there. Only problem now is paypal refused to let me pay without setting up bank funding. So now i'm risking bad feedback and a relisted item while waiting for the 2 small payments paypal sent to my bank account to clear.


----------

